# Writing about golf, taken the plunge.



## swanny32 (Apr 20, 2016)

Been dying to get involved in the golfing world so my friend suggested writing a blog....so I did.

http://wp.me/p7sKN4-4

Hopefully I'll keep it up and give some of you something to read once in a while.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Been dying to get involved in the golfing world so my friend suggested writing a blog....so I did.

http://wp.me/p7sKN4-4

Hopefully I'll keep it up and give some of you something to read once in a while.
		
Click to expand...

Decent first effort. Can see a few comments coming on this topic


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 20, 2016)

Loved it. Who's your NFL team? I could talk football all day


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Been dying to get involved in the golfing world so my friend suggested writing a blog....so I did.

http://wp.me/p7sKN4-4

Hopefully I'll keep it up and give some of you something to read once in a while.
		
Click to expand...

Is it going to be something beyond just going through your latest round ?

Maybe have some funny stories or facts from the past or little bits of history 

Be original and people will take notice - the layout is a good start - clean and sharp 

Be another "and my second shot into the 8th fell short" and just missed buffer woe is me stories and people will prob get a bit bored.

It's so hard to make a blog without being a famous face so got to make it punchy


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Loved it. Who's your NFL team? I could talk football all day
		
Click to expand...

Massive Philly fan, don't talk to me about the breaking news though....not impressed.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it going to be something beyond just going through your latest round ?

Maybe have some funny stories or facts from the past or little bits of history 

Be original and people will take notice 

Be another "and my second shot into the 8th fell short" and just missed buffer woe is me stories and people will prob get a bit bored.

It's so hard to make a blog without being a famous face so got to make it punchy
		
Click to expand...

Very much so, I have a friend who yaps and yaps about his latest round and insists on talking me through every single shot. Bores the life out of me and I have no doubt that if I were to follow suit, I'd bore people with it. I've already know what my first proper post will be, relates to a very interesting incident I had in a county match a couple of weeks ago with a rule infringement. Should divide opinion!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Very much so, I have a friend who yaps and yaps about his latest round and insists on talking me through every single shot. Bores the life out of me and I have no doubt that if I were to follow suit, I'd bore people with it. I've already know what my first proper post will be, relates to a very interesting incident I had in a county match a couple of weeks ago with a rule infringement. Should divide opinion!
		
Click to expand...

Now that's something to look forward to - something for people to get their teeth into - especially when it has the ability to create debate :thup:


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 20, 2016)

I can assure you this has most definitely created a "debate". Was going to post about it on the forum but didn't want to deal with more finger pointing at the moment.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 20, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Massive Philly fan, don't talk to me about the breaking news though....not impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Very strange but you obviously love both the QBs, giving up a lot for 6 spots though!

Oh to have ARod on your team &#128521; We'll enjoy dispatching you again this year


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			Very strange but you obviously love both the QBs, giving up a lot for 6 spots though!

Oh to have ARod on your team &#128521; We'll enjoy dispatching you again this year
		
Click to expand...

I can only dream! Which eerily enough, I do, quite often. Not been an enjoyable few years for us in Philly unfortunately.


----------



## drewster (Apr 21, 2016)

A decent read Chris. I've signed up and will stay tuned for me . INterested in finding out about "the incident" . Was it Jubilee Cup or Norman Plum ???


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2016)

drewster said:



			A decent read Chris. I've signed up and will stay tuned for me . INterested in finding out about "the incident" . Was it Jubilee Cup or Norman Plum ???
		
Click to expand...

It was in the Plum. Happened 3 weeks ago and last night it was actually discussed at a committee meeting, I believe.

Should be some Jubilee stuff to come as I'm the team captain this year!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2016)

Subscribe button has been sorted now, apparently it wasn't appearing for some people.


----------



## WillC (Apr 21, 2016)

Was a great read, and you haven't even talked about Golf properly yet!

Having a whole post dedicated to an introduction, I think shows this blog isn't going to be like the others. (Which IS a compliment!)

Good luck and I look forward to reading the next one. Is it going to be weekly, monthly, or just as and when based on the reasons why you have started it? (This would make sense!)


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven't really got a time schedule for it to be honest. I thought about putting one up weekly but some weeks I'm so busy with work I wouldn't have time to do anything with the blog at all, other weeks, like the last couple, I'd have enough time to write out 50 posts! Seriously, it's that quiet for me at the moment.

Getting some good feedback from twitter, facebook and on here regarding my first blog. A lot of people, even close friends, not really realising I was struggling with things, some not even realising I was a golfer! Although I'm pretty sure that comment was meant to be funny.


----------



## Vardon11LDN (Apr 21, 2016)

Subscribed mate. Looking forward to further posts


----------



## Rooter (Apr 21, 2016)

Well done for doing something constructive with your time, if it were me and my business was quiet, i would be working on making it busier personally, but its nice to have an escape! good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 21, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Very much so, I have a friend who yaps and yaps about his latest round and insists on talking me through every single shot. Bores the life out of me
		
Click to expand...

I hope you're not talking about me!!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2016)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I hope you're not talking about me!! 

Click to expand...

No, but you do know who I'm talking about!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Well done for doing something constructive with your time, if it were me and my business was quiet, i would be working on making it busier personally, but its nice to have an escape! good luck with your endeavors!
		
Click to expand...

Been there, done that, work pays my bills, nothing more, nothing less. I don't particularly enjoy my job but continue it as it allows me to be flexible, with two young kids, flexibility is very important as it means we have no need for child care the majority of the time. Also, when my work is busy, there just isn't enough hours in the day and it all becomes very stressful, if I try to increase my work load, I'd only end up letting people down when I am busy, it's a balancing act.

My logic at the moment is whilst I'm earning enough to pay the bills, I can do this in my spare time, learn how to write, what to write, try and build a following, then who knows where it will take me. I'd love to do something like this as a job, getting experience this way could help me down the line. It's all blind optimism at the moment, but you have to start somewhere.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 22, 2016)

Blog 2 now live. Also fixed the follow button as well....got quite a few "followers" already!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2016)

drewster said:



			A decent read Chris. I've signed up and will stay tuned for me . INterested in finding out about "the incident" . Was it Jubilee Cup or Norman Plum ???
		
Click to expand...

Writing about the "incident" has begun....keep an eye out.
Blog 2 is also live for those who missed the post on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Apr 25, 2016)

Enjoyed the read Chris, cheers.  Keep it up and I hope it helps get things off your chest.

Look forward to your next blog entry.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks Scoobie, getting so many positive comments on here, facebook and twitter is so encouraging. Want to write about the "incident" but the current blog has gone in a different direction so the "incident" will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 25, 2016)

Next segment is up, got a bit carried away so had to break it up, part 2 later in the week.

Quite enjoying this writing malarkey! Burnt my dinner as I was lost in typing.

http://wp.me/p7sKN4-1n


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 28, 2016)

Next part of the blog going live tonight, think it's set for 8pm.

For those who have asked, the "Incident" has been written and due to it's length will be released over 3 parts, Monday, Thursday, Monday....

I'm undecided as to whether I'm going to release the 3rd part at the moment though.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 29, 2016)

Good standard of writing so far. 

Much prefer your 'observations on golf style' to the more 'personal golf diary" style. 

If that makes any sense!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 29, 2016)

Many thanks Huds.....blog 4 (part 1) goes live on Monday evening, which is a little more "personal" but I've tried to steer away from the usual "Then I hit a 7 iron for my 2nd shot". Someone called the next blog coming up "The Incident", didn't go with that for a title but I'm hoping this thread should liven up in discussion over the "incident". It's a good one.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 29, 2016)

Great reading, really enjoyed it.
But can I give one bit of advice without sounding too critical? Well I'm going to anyway 

Sometimes reading a wall of text can be off putting and hinders the flow of the script. I think that if you put a few paragraphs in place then it will flow a lot better and be easier to read.

Great stuff though, keep it up!

Edit: Just reading the 2nd blog and really like the added pics that break up the text, looks and reads loads better!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes, aware about the blocks of text hence the pictures, the problem when it comes to pictures though is copyright. Have to be a bit careful.


----------



## swanny32 (May 2, 2016)

Part 1 of the "Incident" is live.... Subscribe so you get an alert for part 2.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com


----------



## swanny32 (May 5, 2016)

Part 2 is live chaps.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/05/05/an-awkward-position-part-2/

Why do I get the feeling I should run for cover??


----------



## swanny32 (May 6, 2016)

Part 3 goes live on Monday although I'm still not 100% sure whether or not I should post it.


----------



## WillC (May 6, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Part 3 goes live on Monday although I'm still not 100% sure whether or not I should post it.
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I have read every single one so far, it is very entertaining.

Like that we can relate to it as club golfers who compete in comps etc. Keep it up and thanks!


----------



## Scoobiesnax (May 6, 2016)

Chris,

Enjoyed the last read. Funnily enough I had a similar instance regarding standing behind my playing partner in a club comp (it was my first ever golfing comp).  He pointed out that I shouldn't do this for the reasons you mentioned in your blog so i stepped away and all was good .  Schoolboy error on their part by the sounds of it.


----------



## swanny32 (May 6, 2016)

WillC said:



			Mate, I have read every single one so far, it is very entertaining.

Like that we can relate to it as club golfers who compete in comps etc. Keep it up and thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate it Will, I'm really enjoyed writing the 5th blog last night, short, sweet and should make you smile. Scheduled to go live next Thursday.


----------



## swanny32 (May 9, 2016)

Final part of the "Incident" is live.....wasn't sure if I was going to post it or not....the person in question might read it....could be a bit frosty down the club at the weekend!

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 9, 2016)

having read your blog about the incident ,i feel that you are going to have to grow a pair.
  By that i mean you really need to confront the bloke who has responded to the original facebook post.
  tell him face to face your side of the story and see if the waters flow the other way when he knows the full ins and outs and not just bad feeling from bad losers on a public media site. 
 dont stay quiet about it as you will be seen as the bad guy ,stand up for yourself and your club . 
 like i have said ,GROW A PAIR .
  good luck and let us know how you get on . :thup:


----------



## swanny32 (May 10, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			having read your blog about the incident ,i feel that you are going to have to grow a pair.
  By that i mean you really need to confront the bloke who has responded to the original facebook post.
  tell him face to face your side of the story and see if the waters flow the other way when he knows the full ins and outs and not just bad feeling from bad losers on a public media site. 
 dont stay quiet about it as you will be seen as the bad guy ,stand up for yourself and your club . 
 like i have said ,GROW A PAIR .
  good luck and let us know how you get on . :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You're right, I think the reaction I got was more upsetting for me purely because I felt like the person in question had gone behind my back and I didn't see him as that kind of character really. I should probably speak to him about it. I think the whole situation was discussed at a recent committee meeting so I'll wait to see what the minutes say about it and then work out my plan of action.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 10, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			You're right, I think the reaction I got was more upsetting for me purely because I felt like the person in question had gone behind my back and I didn't see him as that kind of character really. I should probably speak to him about it. I think the whole situation was discussed at a recent committee meeting so I'll wait to see what the minutes say about it and then work out my plan of action.
		
Click to expand...


    thats a bit more positive swanny, you really must stand up for yourself in this ,if you dont im betting that even if you were to leave this club and join another it would follow you there . as sure as hell if people start slinging mud some of it will stick ,you have to get it sorted asap to stop it getting out of hand .


----------



## Mike07 (May 10, 2016)

Put a link to your blog posts in the Facebook post to give your side of the story. You're clearly an honest guy who hasn't done anything wrong...

The guys from your club posting a response offering a round etc in my view are protecting the club. Have a friendly word with them and tell your side.

Too many bitter people play this game, especially when competition is involved.

Enjoying the blog...


----------



## lex! (May 10, 2016)

Such low life plankton to go on to that web site like that and publicly undermine you. I despise them. They obviously don't understand the rules of the game or play by them. Still, in spite of what others have said here re confrontation, sometimes it's better to walk round sh^t rather than stamp on it.


----------



## Green Man (May 10, 2016)

I'm enjoying reading so far. As others have said you have done nothing wrong.


----------



## swanny32 (May 10, 2016)

Mike07 said:



			Put a link to your blog posts in the Facebook post to give your side of the story. You're clearly an honest guy who hasn't done anything wrong...

The guys from your club posting a response offering a round etc in my view are protecting the club. Have a friendly word with them and tell your side.

Too many bitter people play this game, especially when competition is involved.

Enjoying the blog...
		
Click to expand...

You're not the only person to suggest that.


----------



## swanny32 (May 12, 2016)

Next blog has gone live.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/blog-5-time-consuming-game/


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Next blog has gone live.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/05/12/blog-5-time-consuming-game/

Click to expand...

Excellent and uncannily accurate


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2016)

I'm going to be a dissenting voice, I'm afraid. You were may be right by the letter of the rules but that's an incredibly petty thing to enforce a loss of hole for. I'm not surprised it has divided opinion.


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2016)

The incident all seems to derive from the drop earlier on the hole

The author says he â€œknewâ€ his point of entry
The author also says the opponent â€œthoughtâ€ the point of entry was somewhere else

Yet despite knowing, the author dropped where the opponent wanted it dropped and then got miffed about it!

Fast forward to the green and the author calls the guys on another rule re line etc 

I need to ask then:
You say to "defuse the situation" you dropped where the opponent wanted, Iâ€™d ask you (tossâ€™s rule book) where does it say that in the Rules of Golf?
And since you "knew" the point of entry you knowingly dropped and played from the wrong place and didnâ€™t correct it so surely you lose the hole before he breaks a rule on the green?

Incidentally would you have called that penalty if the incident of the drop spot had never happened?


----------



## WillC (May 13, 2016)

Slab said:



			The incident all seems to derive from the drop earlier on the hole

The author says he â€œknewâ€ his point of entry
The author also says the opponent â€œthoughtâ€ the point of entry was somewhere else

Yet despite knowing, the author dropped where the opponent wanted it dropped and then got miffed about it!

Fast forward to the green and the author calls the guys on another rule re line etc 

I need to ask then:
You say to "defuse the situation" you dropped where the opponent wanted, Iâ€™d ask you (tossâ€™s rule book) where does it say that in the Rules of Golf?
And since you "knew" the point of entry you knowingly dropped and played from the wrong place and didnâ€™t correct it so surely you lose the hole before he breaks a rule on the green?

*Incidentally would you have called that penalty if the incident of the drop spot had never happened?*

Click to expand...

What I got from it was that had the incident not happened previously RE: the drop; he would have said something along the lines of "Just so you know, for next time..." etc


----------



## drewster (May 13, 2016)

Enjoyed the latest blog and can relate to it wholeheartedly. Great read Chris....keep up the good work. Out of interest ...when you left FP what made you choose The Essex over the likes of Colne Valley, Stisted, 3 Rivers , Benton Hall etc,etc. Each to their own just keen to hear your rationale .


----------



## swanny32 (May 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm going to be a dissenting voice, I'm afraid. You were may be right by the letter of the rules but that's an incredibly petty thing to enforce a loss of hole for. I'm not surprised it has divided opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, you're entitled to your opinion but at the end of the day, it was a rule break. As many people have since said to me, you should play by all of the rules not just the one's you choose to play by.


----------



## swanny32 (May 13, 2016)

WillC said:



			What I got from it was that had the incident not happened previously RE: the drop; he would have said something along the lines of "Just so you know, for next time..." etc
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. The point Slab has made is irrelevant, as it's a match between you and your opponents so you have to mutually agree on decisions when out on the course, I wasn't happy about where he was asking me to drop the ball and felt like it was almost impossible for my ball to enter the hazard where he said it did due to the line it would have to have taken from the tee meaning that it would have hit the tree's. Maybe I should have argued a bit more than I did in that instance.


----------



## swanny32 (May 13, 2016)

drewster said:



			Enjoyed the latest blog and can relate to it wholeheartedly. Great read Chris....keep up the good work. Out of interest ...when you left FP what made you choose The Essex over the likes of Colne Valley, Stisted, 3 Rivers , Benton Hall etc,etc. Each to their own just keen to hear your rationale .
		
Click to expand...

I'd just played against The Essex for FP and had a really nice match against a guy called Dan who basically sold the place to me. On top of that, it's a bit closer than Stisted, Colne Valley and 3 Rivers (which I don't like) and I really don't enjoy Benton or Five Lakes.


----------



## lex! (May 13, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm going to be a dissenting voice, I'm afraid. You were may be right by the letter of the rules but that's an incredibly petty thing to enforce a loss of hole for. I'm not surprised it has divided opinion.
		
Click to expand...

It's the rules of golf, not 'letter of the rules'. They are in black and white in a little book published by the R&A. Either we play by them or we don't! Or do we pick and choose?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (May 13, 2016)

I'm going to chuck my 2p's worth in. You are entirely correct that your opponents broke the rules and were correctly penalised, they should have known better. But, having been in similar positions in the past, I would have said something before my opponent putted along the lines of "you're not going to stand there are you?" If the match had been unpleasant before the incident I may say nothing but if not then I'd try to prevent a rule breach before it happens.  You may think its an easy thing to say in hindsight but I've done similar things in matches before and I'd do it again.

As for the actions of your fellow club member who posted on FB, simply despicable.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 13, 2016)

lex! said:



			It's the rules of golf, not 'letter of the rules'. They are in black and white in a little book published by the R&A. Either we play by them or we don't! Or do we pick and choose?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I get that and it's a stock answer in this sort of discussion. Truthfully, I guess I pick and choose 'cos there's no way I'd enforce a penalty for such a trivial offence as this. If I was that bothered I'd advise them of the rule and ask them to move but to see them do it, allow it to happen and then claim the hole isn't the way I'd want to win a golf match. It's just not that important.


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2016)

Next one is live.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Next one is live.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you don't mind but I enjoyed your one about the time golf takes so much I included the link in my latest version. Apart from anything else you may hopefully see a few more people having a look at your fine efforts too.


----------



## WillC (May 17, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Next one is live.
		
Click to expand...

Totally relate to this one, and what I like to describe as  a "Suddenly it just clicked" moment! 

Still waiting for my next one to take me to the low teens handicap this year....hopefully


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope you don't mind but I enjoyed your one about the time golf takes so much I included the link in my latest version. Apart from anything else you may hopefully see a few more people having a look at your fine efforts too.
		
Click to expand...

No problems at all Homer, the more the merrier. It seems that in todays age with YouTube vloggers etc that it's quite difficult to get people to read and follow your more traditional blog.


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2016)

WillC said:



			Totally relate to this one, and what I like to describe as  a "Suddenly it just clicked" moment! 

Still waiting for my next one to take me to the low teens handicap this year....hopefully
		
Click to expand...

"Eureka moments" are what golf practise is all about, once it clicks, you feel invincible.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (May 17, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			No problems at all Homer, the more the merrier. It seems that in todays age with YouTube vloggers etc that it's quite difficult to get people to read and follow your more traditional blog.
		
Click to expand...

Reading everyone you have posted so far and enjoying it very much


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2016)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Reading everyone you have posted so far and enjoying it very much 

Click to expand...

Thanks fella, it's nice to know some people get enjoyment from it. Very difficult to get it out to the masses, but I'm trying!


----------



## stokie_93 (May 17, 2016)

i'm a tad behind but read the incident with your county match.

Can't believe the stick you're getting from people for that ordeal.

A similar incident happened to me the other week, my ball entered the water and I precisely watched the line it went on and 2/3 playing partners agreed but another disagreed which I initially debated but then adhered and hit from where he thought it entered.

Later in the round he clearly grounded his club in a hazard where he could hit out of - I confronted it and gave him a "pointer" which he didn't enjoy - I think partly down to him being twice my age.

The rest of the round he spent ignoring every conversation and being downright rude- he nearly ignored a handshake at the end of the round.

If people are going to be nitty picky with rules - they sure as hell should expect people do it back to them when they don't.


----------



## swanny32 (May 17, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			i'm a tad behind but read the incident with your county match.

Can't believe the stick you're getting from people for that ordeal.

A similar incident happened to me the other week, my ball entered the water and I precisely watched the line it went on and 2/3 playing partners agreed but another disagreed which I initially debated but then adhered and hit from where he thought it entered.

Later in the round he clearly grounded his club in a hazard where he could hit out of - I confronted it and gave him a "pointer" which he didn't enjoy - I think partly down to him being twice my age.

The rest of the round he spent ignoring every conversation and being downright rude- he nearly ignored a handshake at the end of the round.

If people are going to be nitty picky with rules - they sure as hell should expect people do it back to them when they don't.
		
Click to expand...

I've been told and said it a million times, you can't pick and choose what rules to play this sport by. Sure, it may have been harsh to pull him up and issue the required penalty, I've never said it wasn't, I've also never said that it's something I do ALL the time, I would normally have a quiet word something along the lines of "Just so you know, you can't do that" but I was steaming, we were down in the match and he had been, in my opinion, extremely unfair in my point of entry. Call it tit for tat. I give as good as I get.


----------



## swanny32 (May 23, 2016)

Next one is up chaps and chapesses

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/05/23/blog-7-alcohol-golf-brutal-honesty-part-1/


----------



## swanny32 (May 25, 2016)

One of the members at my club and also a fellow GM Forumer has contacted me a couple of times to lend his support about the whole "incident". Just a quick thanks to him, it's nice to have someone firmly on my side and is very much appreciated, although I must say that I got no other negative remarks by other club members except the obvious two!


----------



## Scoobiesnax (May 25, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			One of the members at my club and also a fellow GM Forumer has contacted me a couple of times to lend his support about the whole "incident". Just a quick thanks to him, it's nice to have someone firmly on my side and is very much appreciated, although I must say that I got no other negative remarks by other club members except the obvious two!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to move on now and forget about the other two!  You obviously have the majority of the club members backing so probably best to carry on with playing and enjoying your golf.... onwards and upwards!


----------



## Region3 (May 26, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			I've been told and said it a million times, you can't pick and choose what rules to play this sport by.
		
Click to expand...

100% agree. We should all play by the rules and - unpleasant as it is at the time - inform others (and wish to be informed ourselves) of any rule breaks that occur.

What I disagree with is watching them, knowing they are about to break a rule, then call them for it afterwards.

Certainly not against the rules (as far as I know) but a little bit sneaky imo.

How many of us would knowingly watch someone tee off in front of the markers or putt without replacing a ball that had been moved sideways, then call a penalty for it.

Not many I hope.

"I'm sorry xxxxx, you're not allowed to stand there while he putts.". No rule break, no awkward situation, and you are the bigger man for not stooping to his level.

Sure, it might mean you have less of a chance of winning the match, but it's only a game.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 26, 2016)

Region3 said:



			100% agree. We should all play by the rules and - unpleasant as it is at the time - inform others (and wish to be informed ourselves) of any rule breaks that occur.

What I disagree with is watching them, knowing they are about to break a rule, then call them for it afterwards.

Certainly not against the rules (as far as I know) but a little bit sneaky imo.

How many of us would knowingly watch someone tee off in front of the markers or putt without replacing a ball that had been moved sideways, then call a penalty for it.

Not many I hope.

"I'm sorry xxxxx, you're not allowed to stand there while he putts.". No rule break, no awkward situation, and you are the bigger man for not stooping to his level.

Sure, it might mean you have less of a chance of winning the match, but it's only a game.
		
Click to expand...

your quote of not moving a ball back after being moved sideways a putter head strikes a very sore nerve with me .
 playing in a pairs ko semi final i had to move my ball one putter head and my  mistake didnt replace it. my opposition pair both in unison said as soon as the ball started moving that i hadnt replaced .they both knew what they were doing and as it was on the 17th it meant that the air could have been cut with a knife the atmosphere was that thick. now like you say technically they were well within their rights ,but it was a club ko comp not a match against another club ,and these guys were supposed mates that i play against and with every week. 
 fortunately for me i held nerve and stuck them with a birdie on the last to win the match .which was a little bit of retribution .


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2016)

I got my wings clipped when I announced my blog some months ago, it now seems ok as there popping up everywhere and being openly promoted, so, off the back of this, my latest offering is now LIVE :thup:

For those looking in on it for the first time, you may need to go back to the beginning in December 2015 and read the very first post to get the feeling of why it was born and why this season is.........#YOTF


----------



## swanny32 (May 30, 2016)

Part 2 of the next blog is live.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/05/30/blog-7-alcohol-golf-brutal-honesty-part-2/


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 7, 2016)

New blog went live last night.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/06/blog-8-clique-cliquety-clique


----------



## drewster (Jun 7, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			New blog went live last night.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/06/blog-8-clique-cliquety-clique

Click to expand...

Another good read Chris and very topical. I never understood the situation at FP when i was there. It seemed like they were more like closed societies than open Roll ups/Swindles.  Experienced the same at a club up here too, it was impossible to get an early morning at the weekend due to Cliques. I must say that my current club is the most welcoming i've ever played at and it really does highlight the different experiences and approaches that are out there.


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 7, 2016)

drewster said:



			Another good read Chris and very topical. I never understood the situation at FP when i was there. It seemed like they were more like closed societies than open Roll ups/Swindles.  Experienced the same at a club up here too, it was impossible to get an early morning at the weekend due to Cliques. I must say that my current club is the most welcoming i've ever played at and it really does highlight the different experiences and approaches that are out there.
		
Click to expand...

There was a group of chaps who were "off peak" members, who used to go out about 1pm, they were a great bunch of guys and very accommodating to anyone who was looking for a knock, the problem for me was that I liked to play my golf in the morning so I could be at home with the kids in the afternoon, so I never ventured out all that much with them. The Saturday morning lot were one of the worst "Cliques" I've ever come across, I really struggled with them as you'll find out in part 2.

It was a shame really as the entire club is built on it's "friendly" feeling around the clubhouse, everyone else there would go out for a round with you and buy you a drink afterwards without a second thought, I really do miss that about FP, that being said, I've made some good friends at my new place now and although it's nowhere near as close knit as Forresters, I'd feel confident of getting a round with someone if needed.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Jun 7, 2016)

Enjoyed the last entry and am looking forward to the next to see what these cretins are like!

I've been blessed that thanks to our pro I 'fell' in with a great bunch of lads who i play regularly with on Saturday mid morning.  They play a lot of Essex comps for the club so if they are not around on the Saturday I'm lucky enough that the Sunday morning swindle has welcomed me in too even though I can't play in it most weeks.  They have set up a 'Sunday Swindle' whatsapp chat and during the week if I want an evening round I can post on there and usual get a reply - beats a few holes talking to myself!!!!


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 7, 2016)

Scoobiesnax said:



			Enjoyed the last entry and am looking forward to the next to see what these cretins are like!

I've been blessed that thanks to our pro I 'fell' in with a great bunch of lads who i play regularly with on Saturday mid morning.  They play a lot of Essex comps for the club so if they are not around on the Saturday I'm lucky enough that the Sunday morning swindle has welcomed me in too even though I can't play in it most weeks.  They have set up a 'Sunday Swindle' whatsapp chat and during the week if I want an evening round I can post on there and usual get a reply - beats a few holes talking to myself!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds the same as us fella.


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 13, 2016)

2nd part is live. Got a Facebook page for it as well if you'd care to "like" the page. (https://www.facebook.com/UsingTheBounce/)

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/13/blog-8-clique-cliquety-clique-part-2/


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 21, 2016)

Next part is live, https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/20/blog-9-slow-play-is-all-the-rage-part-1/


----------



## Slab (Jun 23, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Next part is live, https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/20/blog-9-slow-play-is-all-the-rage-part-1/

Click to expand...

It's getting like Hollywood for spinning out content, cant wait for the 6-parter on selecting the right tee


----------



## swanny32 (Jun 27, 2016)

Slab said:



			It's getting like Hollywood for spinning out content, cant wait for the 6-parter on selecting the right tee 

Click to expand...

I read something when I started out that the perfect blog for keeping people's attention is between 6-700 words long, trying to stick to that but at the same time, do find that a bit short sometimes.

On that note, part 2 is live.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/06/27/blog-9-slow-play-is-all-the-rage-part-2/


----------



## stokie_93 (Jul 13, 2016)

anything coming soon Swanny? Enjoy reading your blogs!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			anything coming soon Swanny? Enjoy reading your blogs!
		
Click to expand...

Hurry up matey. Fish seems to have gone quiet too


----------



## swanny32 (Jul 14, 2016)

Been away on holiday and didn't have time to write any before I went away.

Just put one up about the Major Championships....

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/07/14/blog-10-the-majors

Hit the subscribe button and you'll get a little email when I put anything up.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 24, 2016)

Life seems to have gotten in the way recently but found myself twiddling my thumbs the last couple of days so have written another blog.... feel free to have a read, subscribe, tell your friends, share it on twitter, facebook etc etc

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/08/24/blog-11-celtic-manor-2016-gpt/


----------



## stokie_93 (Aug 25, 2016)

swanny32 said:



			Life seems to have gotten in the way recently but found myself twiddling my thumbs the last couple of days so have written another blog.... feel free to have a read, subscribe, tell your friends, share it on twitter, facebook etc etc

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/08/24/blog-11-celtic-manor-2016-gpt/

Click to expand...

Great read Swanny!

I had the pleasure of playing the 2010 in about 2012. My best friend was on work placement at Celtic Manor for the summer and invited us to go down. 

We got to play the 2010 & Monty, 1 nights stay B&B and a spa package for Â£50 so I jumped at the offer.
Both brilliant courses and would love to go back again to play sometime!


----------



## swanny32 (Sep 5, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Great read Swanny!

I had the pleasure of playing the 2010 in about 2012. My best friend was on work placement at Celtic Manor for the summer and invited us to go down. 

We got to play the 2010 & Monty, 1 nights stay B&B and a spa package for Â£50 so I jumped at the offer.
Both brilliant courses and would love to go back again to play sometime!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks fella. Celtic is a special place although we're seriously considering Gleneagles next year. Tick another one off. Might come into some money and do both! Who knows!


----------



## swanny32 (Oct 27, 2016)

Been a while since I posted a blog, new one is now live!

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/10/27/youtubers/


----------



## swanny32 (Nov 2, 2016)

Another blog posted this evening.....

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/11/02/you-dont-have-to-be-fit-to-play-golf-do-you/


----------



## swanny32 (Nov 13, 2016)

Part 2 of the latest blog is live....appreciate all the kind messages from people since I started writing this thing. Not getting as much time to myself at the moment but still really enjoying it so there will no doubt be more to come just not as frequent as it was.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2016/11/13/you-dont-have-to-be-fit-to-play-golf-do-you-part-2/


----------



## swanny32 (May 9, 2017)

Don't know if anyone cares but I've finally gotten round to writing a new blog about something that happened to me at the club not so long ago. Feel free to have a read if you'd like.

https://usingthebounce.wordpress.com/2017/05/09/well-thats-that-then/


----------



## Scoobiesnax (May 10, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the sh**e you are facing at the Essex.

Keep being strong and channel any frustration into positive energy for your new business.

You get bellends in all walks of life and unfortunately you'll never get away from that!


----------



## drewster (May 10, 2017)

Hey Chris, read your blog, tough read to be fair but mate you only get one shot at this . If you're not enjoying it get yourself out of there especially if you can just transfer to BH. There'd be no shame in going back to your previous club either. I did exactly that up here. Tried a season at another track and it was the clickiest, closed shop in the world. Went back and the rest is history.  Whatever you do, i wish you all the best .


----------



## swanny32 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks chaps. My blog was read by this years Vice Captain who has already emailed me about it and is making it his mission to do something about. I don't think anything can be done to be honest but as I said to him earlier, my blog post was a release of frustration, I kind of feel a bit more at peace with it all now. It'd a shame, I enjoy the course and have made friends at the club, there always has to be one (or two) morons though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2017)

To be honest mate, I think the die is cast and I wouldn't be surprised if the Chinese whispers and rumour mill is already in full swing and in your shoes I'd be moving. It won't help your enjoyment on the course and if you go into the bar to buy a drink for PP's you'll always be watching your back. That's not fun and not worth paying money to do


----------



## virtuocity (May 10, 2017)

Swanny- I generally find golf blogs to be completely boring.  "I scored 30 points today but should have been 40" *yawn*

However, after reading your last entry, I've got to say that you come across really well and very connected to your lived experience.  Social anxiety is a horrible thing (I won't get personal here- it's your spotlight) and calls to "man up", "forget what others say about you" etc, whilst well natured, doesn't really offer much respite.

For me, it seems you have been a victim of bullying.  I'm reluctant to offer advice, but hey- it's a forum, and opinions, however ill-informed, are what keeps this place going.  When it comes to anxiety, whilst you can access services to support you, a practical step to take is to avoid negative people.  

This may mean changing clubs or playing with other people.  Some may see this as 'running away from your problems' which, despite the contention of many, I never have a problem with, particularly when it acts as a defence against anxiety.  

Overall, what I think is screaming from your prose is that it's time to make a decision towards personal happiness.  Selfishness is tough for those who experience anxiety- embrace it, and seek out a place of calm.  Good luck bud.


----------



## swanny32 (May 10, 2017)

Appreciate your advice, it's something I'm starting to realise. Never really been a selfish person but the issues I'm having could explain why. Dont like the idea of parting company with my mate though, he's not particularly interested in any of the clubs I am looking to join.

The club just needs to kick this idiot out of the club. Arrogant, egotistical and manipulative. The place would be a better place without him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			Appreciate your advice, it's something I'm starting to realise. Never really been a selfish person but the issues I'm having could explain why. Dont like the idea of parting company with my mate though, he's not particularly interested in any of the clubs I am looking to join.

The club just needs to kick this idiot out of the club. Arrogant, egotistical and manipulative. The place would be a better place without him.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with your comments but as a "leader" in the clique it's going to be hard. I would see if the VC does do anything and I'd show the club the comments on social media site anyway. I wouldn't get your hope up too high about anything happening. What you decide to do has to be your own decision regarding where you're happiest playing going forward


----------



## Slab (May 11, 2017)

swanny this other bloke may be a bad un all day long and twice on Sundays, but i'm afraid you may have more in common with him than you'd like to believe

Calling him a moron, idiot, egotistical, etc and suggesting he be kicked out the club in a public chat is perhaps even worse than the comment he made about you in a less public chat (& who really knows, your comments may be spot on) but two wrongs and all that....

You give more than enough info for folks to easily identify him (certainly your fellow club members)

Its one thing to put your side forward (whether or not its necessary is something else) but its a whole other thing to launch your own attack

I'm sure there were other options open to you to raise a grievance if you felt it was warranted



If I just wanted to vent about something like this (rather than actually raise a grievance) then that's what family and friends are for, not the internet


Id prefer to be more supportive of your situation but I'm afraid I just can't see past the double standards


----------



## Hobbit (May 11, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			The club just needs to kick this idiot out of the club. Arrogant, egotistical and manipulative. The place would be a better place without him.
		
Click to expand...

Well, we've heard your side of the story, which will, understandably, have a bias. I wonder what his side of the story would read like? I'd hazard a guess that typically of all spats, the truth is probably somewhere in the middle.

Been called a bandit? Win once and you'll get congratulated. Win twice, especially close together, and the banter starts. Win several times, and some will actually believe you're a bandit. If you're playing plenty of qualifiers, people will know the truth.


----------



## swanny32 (May 11, 2017)

Our club has roughly 2-3 qualifiers a month, less so in the winter when we might get 1 a month. My stats show that I played 10 qualifiers in 2016 not bad considering I played in 2 of the club teams and captained another, also that I have a young family who require my attention at weekends as well. Heck, the guy in question only played 4 more than me!

I've since binned the blog post as I've been compared to this bloke by slab, I don't want nor need that.


----------



## Slab (May 11, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			I've since binned the blog post as I've been compared to this bloke by slab, I don't want nor need that.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, donâ€™t bin it because I made a comparison. Either bin it because _you _believe itâ€™s inappropriate or leave it up!
(leaving aside whether its even the blog or this thread that contains anything to question)

You cant look to shift the responsibility onto someone else if reactions to your actions arenâ€™t always to your liking


----------



## Orikoru (May 11, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			Our club has roughly 2-3 qualifiers a month, less so in the winter when we might get 1 a month. My stats show that I played 10 qualifiers in 2016 not bad considering I played in 2 of the club teams and captained another, also that I have a young family who require my attention at weekends as well. Heck, the guy in question only played 4 more than me!

I've since binned the blog post as I've been compared to this bloke by slab, I don't want nor need that.
		
Click to expand...

Ah man, I just clicked the link to it on the previous page and wondered why it didn't work. I wanted to know what happened that the topic responders were referring to!


----------



## swanny32 (May 11, 2017)

Stuck it back up. I' too indecisive sometimes


----------



## Orikoru (May 12, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			Stuck it back up. I' too indecisive sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I've read it now. From what you say there I've no idea why you renewed your membership! Particularly if the club knows about what happened and haven't batted an eye. I'd have thought they'd at least talk to you and the other chap involved to try and sort out what problems he has with you. But yeah, there's no way I would have paid for another membership if I was you, but I'm sure you have your reasons.


----------



## Hosel Fade (May 13, 2017)

swanny32 said:



			Stuck it back up. I' too indecisive sometimes
		
Click to expand...

Just read it now, missing one key bit of info tbh. What exactly was in the more reasoned response your mate crafted?


----------



## swanny32 (May 13, 2017)

It went along the lines of "I've done everything I can to fit in but I never seem to be able to do enough. I don't appreciate a personal attack on a public chat and would rather that you spoke to me in person about any issues you have with me. This is not the kind of behaviour I expect from someone in a "friendly" roll up and especially not from a past captain."


----------

